# Humping puppy?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My 10 week pug puppy has been humping legs and arms for the past week. Is this normal? Is there anyway to stop it, or is this just a boy thing?

I should add, it's not all the time, just when he's really excited and playful. I got him a week today, it started 2 days after I got him. I don't know much about male dogs, so I don't know if this is a normal puppy thing.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds, to me, like he is trying to display dominance. I could be completely wrong but I've seen a few puppies like this. They do it with their litter mates, sometimes mommy will interrupt them because she doesn't like it but if the mom doesn't interrupt it the pups keep doing it and will do it in their new homes, too. Just let him know you are boss.. don't let him away with any humping at all, interrupt it as soon as it happens. Good luck with the new pup!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

From my experience, yes it is a normal thing for some pups. I've always stopped this kind of behavior 'cause it seems to just get worse, at least from what I've seen. Usually, I would just say no (in a sharp voice) and kind of gently shove him away, then "leave" the pup to go do something else. Repeat as needed (read often). Some pups can be more persistent than others so it can be a difficult to stop.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya I stop him right away with a sharp no and move him away from me, so I'm glad I'm doing the right thing. Pug puppies are such little monsters lol, but he's so sweet at the same time.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a normal puppy thing. I believe it is play (rehearsal of adult behavior-sex) and I'd treat it similar to how I'd treat puppy biting or any other inappropriate play. Give some sort of verbal marker that he's done something you don't like, then get up and walk away from him, leaving him by his lonesome. I would be hesitant to shove him because that might be interpreted as play. Just peel him off and get up. If you are okay with him humping objects I'd redirect to a large stuffy (my dog has a teddy bear that get violated when he's excited lol). If not then just leave him alone to cool down and come back when he seems calmer.

For some dogs it'll be helpful to redirect the dog to playing tug or some other game when you come back in. For other dogs it's just best to calm them down completely, so keeping things low key, so give calm, gentle petting, not allowing the dog to get worked up. You'll need to figure out what is best for your pup. 

It might go away when he gets neutered if you are neutering him, but it might not, so best to treat it like any other inappropriate play, end the game when it happens every time. Also work on teaching a solid sit command so if you see him starting to look interested in your arm you can stop him with a "sit" and redirect him before he actually starts humping.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome, thanks Maxy  I don't shove him away, so I don't think he is interpreting it as play, I grab him, pick him up a couple inches off the ground he plant him somewhere else. Your other suggestions I will try though. I want to start training, but believe it or not, I can't find a treat he will eat! I have the clicker ready to go, but he will not accept any treats offered, he only likes his raw meals! Lol... Which is insane for a pug

And yes, I will be neutering him, but want to wait as long as I can so he can mature nicely. People around here usually neuter between 4-6 months of age, but from talking to more knowledgable people, and my friends papillon breeder, they suggest waiting between 10-18 months to neuter.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Gently turn the puppy on its back and say no while holding it in place. If it struggles, gently hold until it relaxes.

Neutering has nothing to do with fixing this behavior, in fact it can make it worse. 

Leaving your Pug intact until there is a medical reason to neuter (which is unlikely) is your best bet.

Anyone that suggest neutering has an agenda and its not health related.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

> I want to start training, but believe it or not, I can't find a treat he will eat! I have the clicker ready to go, but he will not accept any treats offered, he only likes his raw meals! Lol... Which is insane for a pug


That is a bummer. What have your tried for treats? Hot dogs, string cheese, and cut up leftover meats are big winners over here (strong cheese being his favorite). Does he like to play tug? Tug is always a good reward, treats are just quicker. 



> Neutering has nothing to do with fixing this behavior, in fact it can make it worse.


Neutering can help with humping, my own dogs humping decreased dramatically when he was neutered. It will not decrease it in all dogs, but I've heard it happen to enough dogs that I'm sure it can in some. That said, I don't think humping is a terribly good reason to neuter, nor was I suggesting that she neuter him.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Kat said:


> I want to start training, but believe it or not, I can't find a treat he will eat!


Charlie doesn't eat much at all anyways. She eats what she has to but only what she has to and no more. Doesn't like treats. I guess it's a good thing for me because I don't have to worry about her getting fat but it would be sooo much easier to train her!! She loves string cheese and vienna sausages (ewww I hate giving her these) but I don't like to give them to her very often so we usually go the toy route.

She's pretty ball crazy so I take her favorite ball and let her chew on it for a little while after she does what I want her to do. Treats are definitely SO much easier and quicker but you gotta work with what you got haha. If he has a favorite toy that he is crazy about try that.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Gently turn the puppy on its back and say no while holding it in place.


I don't know if I'd really do that. I could easily see the puppy start nipping you because he's already so stimulated. Plus, the pup could just keep humping upside down. Duke did. 


Duke's 2 and a half, intact and doesn't hump anything. After about a year old he wouldn't hump anything. Whenever he'd go for legs he was just calmly removed. No words said. He had one toy that he knew he was allowed to hump for when he got in one of those moods, but that was it. He knew he wasn't allowed to hump anything else, even of he wanted to and respected that. That toy got lost somehow though so now he doesn't have anything to jump and has no desire to. He has jumped on a girl before. Just pulled on the leash and he knew that meant off. He didn't try it again. I think a lot of it is just training. Unneuteured dogs aren't terrible to live with. They don't go roaming all te time, I also don't let him off leash though, to me it's part of the responsibility of owning an intact dog. He doesn't mark all over the house, and he doesn't hump everything in sight. It's way over done by those who really push spay and neutering.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I wouldn't ever do that. Turning puppy on his back (gently or not) is a signal you want to hurt him. Period. it might stop the behavior *then* but it certainly isn't a way to gain trust.




monster'sdad said:


> Gently turn the puppy on its back and say no while holding it in place. If it struggles, gently hold until it relaxes.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo is 18 months old and never humps..nor does he mark inside. 

If another dog mounts him *in play, or as a part of play* he's okay with it, usually. However, if a strange dog jumps on him and starts humping....not so much; he is NOT happy....

The only issue I have is to be watchful around other intact dogs. But that can be managed; not a big deal.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Are most people now opting not to neuter male dogs? Seems to me like females are spayed more than males are neutered now.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

StdPooDad said:


> I wouldn't ever do that. Turning puppy on his back (gently or not) is a signal you want to hurt him. Period. it might stop the behavior *then* but it certainly isn't a way to gain trust.


I'm not a trainer at all, but it sounds like Cesar Milan junk to me. I wouldn't advise that either. Seems like that would be trying to dominate the dog rather than train.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya I used to watch Cesar Millan, until I saw an episode where he suggested an owner tire her bulldog outside in the heat. And he does do that flipping over thing, so I would not attempt it. 
For me I have just picked him up a few inches off the ground, moved him, and ignored him by walking away or going to the couch because he can't jump up onto the couch.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

> and ignored him by walking away or going to the couch because he can't jump up onto the couch.


One of the biggest lifesavers for us when tucker was a puppy was his inability to get on the couch. He was seriously one of the worst puppy biters EVER, so the fact that we could yelp then get up the couch so he couldn't grab our pants or anything while we ignored him was AWESOME. By the time he was big enough to get on the couch he was no longer biting.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Kat said:


> Are most people now opting not to neuter male dogs? Seems to me like females are spayed more than males are neutered now.


I think a lot of it is no one wants to deal with the mess of a bitch in heat. With males it's not a problem. Plus, I've noticed on dog training shows and such that men really seem to have a problem with getting their dogs neutered. Or then there's always the idea of let's breed our dog...especially with makes because the owners don't have to deal with puppies.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

StdPooDad said:


> I wouldn't ever do that. Turning puppy on his back (gently or not) is a signal you want to hurt him. Period. it might stop the behavior *then* but it certainly isn't a way to gain trust.


No it is something his mother would do. Many times you will find this behavior in pups that have been sold too early with not enough time being spent with mom's discipline. Pups that try to hump mom or more dominant pups get a lesson they never forget.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I think a lot of it is no one wants to deal with the mess of a bitch in heat. With males it's not a problem. Plus, I've noticed on dog training shows and such that men really seem to have a problem with getting their dogs neutered. Or then there's always the idea of let's breed our dog...especially with makes because the owners don't have to deal with puppies.


There is no medical reason to neuter a male. Studies and science show the following:

• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
• increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
• triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
• quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

I will add to that even the AKC says that neutered males are more likely to have behavorial problems with people and other dogs. Neutered dogs grow larger and also have substandard coats. The longer bones are one reason so many have orthopedic problems.

If you are ever curious see if you can find a 5 year old intact Labrador or Golden and compare to a neutered one. The difference is amazing. Females are more complex but the study on Rotties confirms what I have seen over the past 25 years. 

Every thing you read about intact dogs is a myth to support the agenda of some. Responsible people don't let dogs roam. Population issues have nothing to do with spaying and neutering. In some countries, neutering males is illegal without a medical need.

I see no reason at all to neuter that Pug. Let him be, he will stay thin, muscular and be much healthier.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Is that different with females? Ruby was spayed at 4 months old ( this is back when I blindly followed my vet and they suggested the younger the better) and Ruby is thin and fit at almost 3 years old. Does a neuter affect a males physical condition more than a spayed female? 

And, I always thought NOT neutering males gives a higher risk for cancer.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Just wanted to echo what Monster's Dad said in respect to neutering (and spaying). Please do not neuter your dog. It's a nasty defacto standard North America have adopted as a result of some highly questionable reasons.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I am completely open to suggestion. I was going to wait until he was older to neuter because I thought that would be better than at a young age to help with growth. I have not looked much into neutering as I have not owned a male dog since my family had one when I was 13 so at that age I obviously wasn't paying attention.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay, if you can fool the puppy into thinking you're his mother....



monster'sdad said:


> No it is something his mother would do. Many times you will find this behavior in pups that have been sold too early with not enough time being spent with mom's discipline. Pups that try to hump mom or more dominant pups get a lesson they never forget.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think spaying and neutering is as controversial as what to feed. If you want to neuter him, neuter him. I think waiting til he's mature is ideal but I don't see any issue with neutering in general, it's a personal preference.

As far as his humping, I think your going about it the right way, a simple no and then ignore will do the trick. I personally do not believe in dominance training (pushing dogs over, claiming everything they do is an attempt to take over the world) while I know it works wonders for some dogs, other dogs may see it as a challenge and you will have more issues than you began with.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Kat said:


> Is that different with females? Ruby was spayed at 4 months old ( this is back when I blindly followed my vet and they suggested the younger the better) and Ruby is thin and fit at almost 3 years old. Does a neuter affect a males physical condition more than a spayed female?
> 
> And, I always thought NOT neutering males gives a higher risk for cancer.



It gives another place for cancer to grow yes, but testicular cancer is actually a very low risk cancer that has a 90% cute chance. 

And what I've found (aesthetically) from neutered vs. not neutered dogs, especially males, is they never get that fully grown up look. Uneautered or spayed also have more muscle, definition, they drop chest fully.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> No it is something his mother would do. Many times you will find this behavior in pups that have been sold too early with not enough time being spent with mom's discipline. Pups that try to hump mom or more dominant pups get a lesson they never forget.


Having just watched a litter of pups every week or so from a month of age I find this to be more of a myth also. Mom will growl or swat a pup, but I don't see her going Momzilla ok the pups and knocking them all around. Same with the siblings. They'll give a little growl a nip and that's it. I've never seen her pin down a pup on its back like that.

And I am against neutering if you thought otherwise. I thought you might have with that other post you put up.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

When it comes to neutering the most important question you need to ask yourself if whether or not you can keep him from procreating. If you are not sure that you can I would neuter. Otherwise, for males, there are very few health benefits to neutering. 

You will notice more and more responsible dog people (like the forum people) leaving male dogs intact, because there is little reason not to, so why put your dog through surgery? With females it is a little different. There is a risk of Pyometra in intact females (more likely in older intact females). Mammary cancer is more common in intact females and unlike testicular cancer is not terribly uncommon. There are heats to deal with. When people talk about dogs looking different when neutered too young they are generally talking about males, they don't get the masculine look to them. This isn't really a problem with females. Those are the reasons I think "dog people", like people on forums, still spay females even though they leave their males intact.

This is an article frequently talked about in "should I neuter?" discussions:
Determining The Best Age At Which To Spay Or Neuter | AKC Canine Health Foundation


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Brisco is just over 4 months and was a little humping fool for awhile. He was doing it to both big dogs and to people. We redirected him off the big dogs and people with a 'no' and a distraction. Now he has a giant stuffed bear that he directs his energies towards. Since we let him 'occasionally' have a go at the bear, he no longer humps anything else at all and is much calmer. I think they are like teenage boys and you can't just totally deny that they are male pups, you have to let them do something. He almost never humps at all anymore, now that he has an outlet for it the times when he does get overworked and over excited. He loves that bear and drags it around by the ears and wrestles with it and doesn't just hump it anymore, it's his buddy now!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I didnt have to deal with it with Rhett at all aside from when he was a little older(6-12 months) with other intact teenaged males. But for Brody he would do it when he was about Oscar's age....we would pick up, say no and plant somewhere else. Now he doesnt do it at all, well he starts to with his toys and he will either look at me with that "OOOP!" look on his face or Ill just clear my throat and he will stop!LOL

Rhett is just now starting to again(intact still and at almost 21 months old) because of Keeva (she is unaltered and almost a year old) all I have to do is clear my throat or start to say his name and he will sit down and put his head down like he knows that he is being nasty!LOL

I dont allow it at all. Period end of story not to living things or inanimate objects.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I do feel some pressure due to where I live- in such a populated city- to neuter my dog. Because, well..."it will cause problems, socially, because all the other neutered dogs will go after him because he "smells different." (Actually, there IS some truth to that...) And I have to be watchful around other (unfamiliar) intact males. 

Still not a good enough reason to cut his testicles off, IMO...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett O, are all your dogs unaltered?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> *When it comes to neutering the most important question you need to ask yourself if whether or not you can keep him from procreating. *If you are not sure that you can I would neuter. Otherwise, for males, there are very few health benefits to neutering.
> 
> You will notice more and more responsible dog people (like the forum people) leaving male dogs intact, because there is little reason not to, so why put your dog through surgery? With females it is a little different. There is a risk of Pyometra in intact females (more likely in older intact females). Mammary cancer is more common in intact females and unlike testicular cancer is not terribly uncommon. There are heats to deal with. When people talk about dogs looking different when neutered too young they are generally talking about males, they don't get the masculine look to them. This isn't really a problem with females. Those are the reasons I think "dog people", like people on forums, still spay females even though they leave their males intact.
> 
> ...


No I don't have to worry about that in my area.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Scarlett O, are all your dogs unaltered?


Rhett and Keeva are not. Keeva will probably end up altered, but she is only going to be a year old in a week and a half so has a few months at least before she will be done. And Rhett, although currently too young for me to do it any ways(at almost 21 months old) probably wont ever be! :wink:

Brody is altered...sadly was done too early because I was in a hurry to not have to deal with his hormons and just plain stupid about it, he was done at 6 months.
Leo is altered, was when we got him at 4 years old and was done at 18 months.
Although Dixi is at her new home....she was as well, she was done after her first season...so probably between 6 and 12 months old.

Both kitties are as well! :wink:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Almost all juvenile mammals go through a humping stage as a biological process, from monkeys to dogs to humans. Just making them stop doing it doesn't shut off the biological urge, anymore then telling a teenage boy not to think about girls anymore makes him become a monk.  Once we sent Brisco to his room (his puppy playpen) with his stuffed toy and limited his humping time to only that place with only that toy, he naturally quit doing it to the other dogs or to any humans. After about a week, he almost never even humps the stuffed toy any more. He probably hasn't gone to it in 3 days now. I think its growth spurts they go thru with hormone surges that just have to come out and redirecting them to the proper place and time (go to your room in private) helps end it quicker. It also calmed him down a lot when he was able to be sent to his room for his little 'time out' alone. I'm just thinking of it from a biological and hormonal point of view. You can't just turn hormones on and off with instructions but you can redirect them. With teenage boys we used to make them play hockey until they dropped from exhaustion to get the hormones out. I suppose that is another option with young puppies......constant exercise!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> I suppose that is another option with young puppies......constant exercise!


It doesn't have to be constant! :wink:
Just enough mental and phycal mixed that it tired them out....it's what we do for any behavior that we deem inappropriate, especially those that can easily become OCD types. 
**Just me personally** I wouldn't allow humping free time any more them I would chasing lights or obsessively going at anything. It's far easier, IME, to redirect and (for lack of a better term) shape away from the possible/probable OCD behavior then trying to train it out of them once they are older.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

My male was, I think, about 6 most when he was neutered. He'll be 7 in January but he still humps Ginger once a month or so. We don't make a big deal out of it and she stops him.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> It doesn't have to be constant! :wink:
> Just enough mental and phycal mixed that it tired them out....it's what we do for any behavior that we deem inappropriate, especially those that can easily become OCD types.
> **Just me personally** I wouldn't allow humping free time any more them I would chasing lights or obsessively going at anything. It's far easier, IME, to redirect and (for lack of a better term) shape away from the possible/probable OCD behavior then trying to train it out of them once they are older.


I think that is the key with all behavior, not to allow anything to be done obsessively, whether it be humping, ball chasing, light chasing, etc. You hit that nail on the head. My MIL's new pup is a month older then Brisco and has become an obsessive ball chaser because that was the only activity that they did with it since they got it. It was cute at first and an easy way to entertain it, but now it's become a problem because it's an obsession. 

But throwing the ball occasionally to a pup or letting him chase a laser light once in a while should not be totally banned just because some dogs become obsessed with it. The key is to monitor your dog and know that a few times is enough and when you've reached that point. 

I didn't mean to imply that Brisco spent hours alone with a stuffed toy . We're talking 30 seconds in an ex-pen before he realizes he's been put in time out away from us with the bear and then he wants back out with the family. He abandons the bear pretty quickly and wants back out with us. Its been about 4-5 days since he's even done any humping at all and I think it's because he doesn't want to go in the ex-pen to do it so he's learning to curb his own impulses. Its just another way of training him. I'd rather he not be humping then have to correct him about it. He's got enough other things I have to correct him about


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Great replies  I was talking to my friend about this because she has an almost 1 year old unaltered male papillon. Both of us have decided to see how it will go with not getting our boys neutered.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Is Oscar a mix? His face doesn't seem to be as puggy as Rubys.

Sprocket didn't hump much when he was younger. He DID rape the heck out of one neutered male. A friend of mine owns the dog and we were at a BBQ and just look over and Sprocket is going at it hardcore. It was weird because we hadn't really noticed that type of behavior previously. We just told him "no". He would only hump that ONE dog and thankfully the dog was a very kind soul lol

He was neutered in May at almost 3 years old.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tuck was neutered at 8 months, and lately ive constantly been getting comments about how small of a lab he is.

He's 22" tall, and 70 lbs.... a lil hefty at the moment due to his thyroid.....
But had i left him unaltered... i wonder if he wouldve grown a tad bigger.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> I think that is the key with all behavior, not to allow anything to be done obsessively, whether it be humping, ball chasing, light chasing, etc. You hit that nail on the head. My MIL's new pup is a month older then Brisco and has become an obsessive ball chaser because that was the only activity that they did with it since they got it. It was cute at first and an easy way to entertain it, but now it's become a problem because it's an obsession.
> 
> But throwing the ball occasionally to a pup or letting him chase a laser light once in a while should not be totally banned just because some dogs become obsessed with it. The key is to monitor your dog and know that a few times is enough and when you've reached that point.
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that Brisco spent hours alone with a stuffed toy . We're talking 30 seconds in an ex-pen before he realizes he's been put in time out away from us with the bear and then he wants back out with the family. He abandons the bear pretty quickly and wants back out with us. Its been about 4-5 days since he's even done any humping at all and I think it's because he doesn't want to go in the ex-pen to do it so he's learning to curb his own impulses. Its just another way of training him. I'd rather he not be humping then have to correct him about it. He's got enough other things I have to correct him about


Ya that can all be true, I suppose. **I** just don't see humping as a behavior to be allowed, any time unless a male and female are being bred. But like I said....that's **me**! :wink:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think it's more about proportions and "filling out" than it is about overall size. Plus Labs vary A LOT. Your dog is barely under standard for height and is within standard for weight, and show dogs are generally built much heavier and stockier than field bred dogs, not sure which yours is. I'm not saying it couldn't have changed anything, just that he's probably not all that small for a Lab, his relatives would probably be the best comparison, do you know how big his dad or grandfathers were? 

In dogs neutered young you'll hear a lot about them being very leggy or gangly looking as adults. They also don't get very masculine looking. I think it's more obvious in larger breeds, like you can look at a rottweiler and tell if it's male or female by it's head. If the dog was neutered young that may not be the case, the male might have a feminine head. I remember going with my friend to a dog show. She had a Great Pyr at home who was neutered as a puppy. When she saw the Great Pyrs in the ring she was shocked by the size of their heads. That's probably not the only masculine physical characteristic, but it's the one I find most noticeable in certain breeds.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> ,*Is Oscar a mix? His face doesn't seem to be as puggy as Rubys.*
> 
> Sprocket didn't hump much when he was younger. He DID rape the heck out of one neutered male. A friend of mine owns the dog and we were at a BBQ and just look over and Sprocket is going at it hardcore. It was weird because we hadn't really noticed that type of behavior previously. We just told him "no". He would only hump that ONE dog and thankfully the dog was a very kind soul lol
> 
> He was neutered in May at almost 3 years old.


No, he is all pug. Pugs aren't very wrinkly as puppies, their wrinkles develop as they age. Rubys face was all smooth as a baby, then over time her forehead wrinkles developed. I can tell from looking at Oscar though that he is going to be one wrinkly monster.
If you look at my FB album of my pets, there are some pics of Ruby as a puppy, and her forehead was pretty smooth.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> No, he is all pug. Pugs aren't very wrinkly as puppies, their wrinkles develop as they age. Rubys face was all smooth as a baby, then over time her forehead wrinkles developed. I can tell from looking at Oscar though that he is going to be one wrinkly monster.
> If you look at my FB album of my pets, there are some pics of Ruby as a puppy, and her forehead was pretty smooth.


Must be the photo angle that is throwing me off then  He is a cutie. I've always wanted a black pug.


----------

